# Ft Pierce 7-30



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Henry and I wound up on the water for the second time this week in Ft Pierce. We went back in search of the snapper bite but I think all the lobster-heads on the water kinda shut that bite down being the start of lobster season and all. 

We made due by getting spanked by a few decent snook at the inlet on light tackle. Henry hooked on that was unstoppable on a heavier rod, but I'm going with the thought it was a manatee..

Next up we got into some flounder. Henry's fish dwarfed mine: 









I think his fish makes up for breaking a loomis rod this morning, don't you?

Hit up some more smallish mangos before calling it a day and grabbing some lunch before the rain set it. 

-T


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's one nice flattie.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice flatty..!

Thanks to you and Henry for the outting a couple days ago Tom.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, you sure that's not a halibut?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

All I know is Henry caught that one on one of my home made jigs, so I think the next time we go fishing the price of my jig heads just went up by a few flounder fillets...

Unfortunately in my hands they only caught about a 1.5lb flounder so maybe Henry's got the magic touch!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  That's an impressive flattie!  What did it measure?


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, that's a huge flounder.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice flounder for sure [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] sorry to hear about the rod though


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Halibut have a flat tail! 


> wow, you sure that's not a halibut?


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope he bought the Loomis at whites in ft.pierce. They will give him his new rod if he walks in there with the broken one, no shipping or warranty problems


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's the one fish that usually goes home with me. Really nice flounder.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That's the one fish that usually goes home with me. Really nice flounder.


Same here. That time of year is coming up!!

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, That looks tasty. Save me a bite!


----------

